# Lancashire, Derbyshire and East Coast



## davidrobinson (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new here, so hopefully this is the right way to ask. I have done a search but found no past posts.

I am looking for any and all information regarding the Lancashire, Derbyshire and East Coast Railway. Any photographs, links to information sites would be greatly appreciated.

I have seen the general Wikipedia sites and the LNER encyclopedia, any other information would be helpful though.

Whilst the LD&EC is the main area I'm looking at, I would also apprecieate any other information regarding the 'other' stations in Creswell (currently named Robins Hood Line), Bolsover (Doe Lea Line) and Chesterfield (Great Central).

Thanks to all or any who can help.

David


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, David, and any way is a good way to ask. I'm in the states, so I'm not familiar with the area. That said, I'd offer some suggestions. First, go to www.flickr.com, sign up (free) and search for pics there. Here's an example:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...soft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GZHZ&sa=N&um=1

Second, searching by LD&EC isn't getting you enough---I assume you found the book you can buy on Amazon---so, search sideways. Pick towns along the route and search by googling the town name and railroad. Check images and you'll start finding things like the pic above. In fact, when you open that pic, look down the right hand side of the full page---you'll see a ton of photos someone has taken of the GCR, so it's a gold-mine. You can also message the person who posted them, thru Flickr.

Best of luck!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hello David,
Try a good local museum. They may point you to a club or preservation society. It wouldn't surprise me if an engine from the line is being worked on now. It may also be a narrow gage, but that is a guess.

If you want pictures research post cards. Railroads were common subjects. Options exists,towns, stations,bridges,trollies or maufacturing need the RR to move goods.


----------

